# QLXGB kernel driver errors out when configured



## HighMans (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm using the if_qlxgb kernel module to run my QLogic NC523SFP 10GbE NIC. However upon loading this module, and assigning an IP to it via ifconfig, the following error occurs:


```
ql1: qla_hw_send: (nsegs[1, 42, 0x0] > Q8_TX_MAX_SEGMENTS)
ql1: qla_dump_buf8: qla_hw_send: wrong pkt 0x2a dump start
ql1: 0x00000000: ff ff ff ff ff ff 24 be 05 ef 32 44 08 06 00 01
ql1: 0x00000010: 08 00 06 04 00 01 24 be 05 ef 32 44 ac 10 06 01
ql1: 0x00000020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 ac 10 06 01
ql1: qla_dump_buf8: qla_hw_send: wrong pkt dump end
```
I'm currently running FreeBSD amd64 version 12..0 release.


----------



## HighMans (Dec 13, 2018)

Well, I also needed to set my MTU apparently... ifconfig ql1 mtu 1500 solved that issue.


----------

